# Best goose call??



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ok, so I have a little christmas cash burning a hole in my pocket. I am thinking it might be time to upgrade from my cheap poly's to a good acrylic goose call. I am thinking a Zink Money Maker or the Call Of Death. I am in Ogden so a trip to Cabelas is just not going to cut it so I have to rely on Sportsmans unless someone else knows of somewhere in Northern Utah that carries good calls. Does anyone have any reccomendations??


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Go Foiles. His calls are so good you will have to shoot over your limit in self defense the birds like them so much.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Look into Field Proven calls as well. They make some of the best calls on the market.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Donttreadonme said:


> Go Foiles. His calls are so good you will have to shoot over your limit in self defense the birds like them so much.


 Kind of an ironic post referring to a Foiles call :grin:


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I personally like and use Tim grounds super mag, but I would suggest trying out a bunch. 
It really has nothing to do with the call. It's how the reed is set for your style, or how much pressure you use to blow the call/how you use your hands holding the call etc...
If your looking for a call to hunt with you might want to stay away from the money maker.. That call is designed to be for the contest stage, and is very loud.
Zink's power clicker is a good hunting call with a very goosey sound.
Good luck finding the one that fits you.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I tried out the COD and it fit like a glove. Now I just need some time learning how to finess it and get all I am looking for out of it. Its very responsive with a nice clean break and easy to control with a great tone to it. Wound up getting it and hopefully get better with it before the season ends in a month. kinda like going from a Kia to a Caddy ;-)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how familiar you are with a short reed call, but Field Proven had put their DVD on youtube in 10 minute segments on how to use one. It helped me out a lot when learning the basics. The first of it starts out real slow for beginners like me.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> kinda like going from a Kia to a Caddy ;-)


Hey, aint nothin wrong with the new Kia's.
Not many cars can say "Blake Griffin dunked over me"


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm not sure how familiar you are with a short reed


Thanks junior. A short reed is what I have been using. Ive been using a BS refuge and a Zink PC-1 for a couple years. I would say I am a lower intermediate caller. I feel like the calls I have been using kinda limited me with their responsiveness. I wanna get better at things like the spit call and just couldn't quite get it with the two I had. I can already see this COD is much quicker and responsive. I'll definitly check out the video to try helping me.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Hey, aint nothin wrong with the new Kia's.
> Not many cars can say "Blake Griffin dunked over me"


Lol, well say I was blowing on a Smart Car then. I'm 6'7" and guarantee I won't fit in a Kia, let alone Blake Griffen


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahaha! Ok the smart car works analogy works.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Try Shawn stahl's "honker talk" instructional video. It's 
Very in depth and detailed.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with Brent Cahoon. He owns Wasatch Custom Calls. I can *honestly* say these calls hang with any of the calls mentioned. Plus you have a local guy who is well above average in call operation and call knowledge.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks guys. I tried out the COD and it fit like a glove. Now I just need some time learning how to finess it and get all I am looking for out of it. Its very responsive with a nice clean break and easy to control with a great tone to it. Wound up getting it and hopefully get better with it before the season ends in a month. kinda like going from a Kia to a Caddy ;-)


I blow on a Tim Grounds pro mag, and a Zink's COD. both freakin awesome calls. that COD is a sweet talker thats for sure, sensitive call. I love it! you will too. yes you do have to work with it once you go to a call like that, it blows way different than my Tim Grounds which is also a sweet talker


----------

